# 2016 Yard Sale, Thrift Store, Flea market Giveaways and Curb Alert Finds/Treasures



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

We must have a 2016 Yard Sale, Thrift Store, Flea market Giveaways and Curb Alert Finds/Treasures Thread this is one of my favorite threads.
So let the 2016 planning start and the look outs for great finds for 2016 is now on can not wait to see what everyone finds at Yard Sale, Thrift Store, Giveaways and Curb Alert Finds/Treasures . Here is to happy hunting


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I found a couple of cool bases today for crystal balls. Like I need them---but I bought them. lol

Also picked up a few things for my up and coming fairy garden. I think I am going to have issues with the scale of things as I am picking things up here and there. But, it is a fairy world, so I figure it will be okay. At least in my twisted mind. I mean, who really knows about fairies. It just may be a Hobbit sort of place, too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I picked up this cool glass light cover


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Got this beauty from Good Will for $25.00


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Found a few things at the flea market and Good Will.
Foam skull lantern $3







Foam cutter for $4







Maltese Falcon reproduction statue $5


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Picked these up at the Kumquat Festival for $20 they are wired!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bobzilla said:


> Found a few things at the flea market and Good Will.
> Foam skull lantern $3
> View attachment 273167
> 
> ...


now that is a score


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> View attachment 273170
> 
> 
> Picked these up at the Kumquat Festival for $20 they are wired!!


love these


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

coxboy316 said:


> View attachment 273166
> 
> Got this beauty from Good Will for $25.00


great score


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Bethany said:


> View attachment 273170
> 
> 
> Picked these up at the Kumquat Festival for $20 they are wired!!


Wow! I love those.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Another Goodwill find.
I got this little pumpkin lantern for 95 cents today.
It appears to be kinda old? The base is metal, and the pumpkin globe thingy is glass.
The bulbs look pretty old. The bottom was missing, so I can't identify who made it.
My guess is it was made in the 60's? I'll have to get some batteries to see if it lights up 
Has anyone seen one like this before?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

That pumpkin is really cool.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

That little pumpkin is adorable! 

found these


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Some of the things I picked up at the flea market Monday.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Coxboy316: Dude! $25 for a mannequin! That is a great find! Pull a mold from that and you could create an ARMY of zombies!
Bobzilla: That is a cool light! With it being glass I would imagine you might be not to far off the mark with the age. It might be older too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Loving everyone's fines I hope to hit some this weekend hooey I have luck .


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The people across the street moved out & had a TON of trash out front. I suspected most of it wasn't really "trash" so I went & checked it after they left & found a bunch of plastic pots in good shape & in the middle of it all there was a pumpkin bucket & an Angry Birds McDonalds Halloween pail.

There were a bunch of bags tied up & I really should've gone through them but I just couldn't.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Some great looking finds and looking forward to seeing more great stuff.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Lizzy - but question on everyones minds about the lighting fixtures- WHAT?? NO KUMQUATS??? It was at the Kumquat festival was it not? (sorry sounding like Yoda here....)


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

matrixmom said:


> Lizzy - but question on everyones minds about the lighting fixtures- WHAT?? NO KUMQUATS??? It was at the Kumquat festival was it not? (sorry sounding like Yoda here....)


Oh sorry, I did buy some Kumquats.   But since they weren't Halloween realated I didn't post a picture.  hehehe


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Lots of great stuff! I'm a little envious of that Maltese Falcon. I've been on and off watching for one of those for years, and the best I can find is about $60 on ebay.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

picked this up for a potion cabinet 








and this tiki


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Loving everyone's finds!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I hope to hit some thrift stores this weekend


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Got these for FREE during the RV park's yard sales!! SCORE!! Want to do the ouija board on top of the table & perhaps some fringe around the edge. It will be in my living room for Madame Faboolous to read for her clients.  Will be a great improvement.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Flea market find. 
A cast iron mini weather vane for three bucks.
The "E" portion of the directional thingy is missing, but I can fix that.
I was thinking of turning it into a Halloween like weather vane.
Lose the ducks on top, and maybe sculpt a witch riding a broom?
The ball underneath the ducks, I may turn into a pumpkin...maybe?
We shall see


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

bobzilla said:


> Flea market find.
> A cast iron mini weather vane for three bucks.


That weather vane makes my heart go pitty pat. WOW! It's gorgeous, and around here, that would cost huge bucks even for scrap. Can't wait to see what you do with it. Fantastic, amazing find.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

BlueFrog said:


> That weather vane makes my heart go pitty pat. WOW! It's gorgeous, and around here, that would cost huge bucks even for scrap. Can't wait to see what you do with it. Fantastic, amazing find.


Thanks!
I think it's pretty cool too!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

That is wicked


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

bobzilla said:


> Thanks!
> I think it's pretty cool too!


Were this mine - and I really wish it were - I'd just lose the ducks, maybe add an "E", and use it as it stands. I could really see this in my upcoming Frankenpunk display....


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Great score on the Table & chairs Bethany! 

and that weather vane is awesome, keep us posted on how you change it up .......and the eyeballs on the table made me giggle 

I found these this weekend. 












Going to use these on a wreath, I LOVE how long his little legs are







for tombstones













and a cute little vintage looking hanging


----------



## DvlsToy (Apr 6, 2012)

Been searching for over a year for the perfect rocker for my Lullaby prop. Passed many up at the flea markets. Just yesterday walking through the ReStore if found this....


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I took some time off, and really didn't buy much since Christmas, but I did pick up one Christmas clearance item that I plan on using for Halloween. I am pretty sure I paid around $6 for it. Hopefully it's not complete junk.










This was given to me by a dear friend who was decluttering. I love it! It's a reprint of a vintage Halloween card, glued to a wooden "stand" that sits on a table top. The witch is a wood cut-out, and the bats are also wood on wires.










Next, we have my recent purchases. I bought the black and glass "thing" yesterday at Goodwill. It was immaculate, for $12.99. Then I didn't realize that it had shifted it the back of my Escape, and when I opened the hatch, it tumbled out and broke the back glass window!  The front opens like it takes a candle, and it probably does, but I'm thinking of other uses for it...and I'll probably see about replacing the broken window, too. 

Today, I picked up two black drapes with silver grommets for 99 cents each at Salvation Army, and the UV blacklight flashlight came in my Amazon order today.  I don't know if I'll really use it for a spotlight, but it works pretty well for being as cheap as it was. (It's here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012YC1ULY?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s01)


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

bobzilla said:


> Another Goodwill find.
> I got this little pumpkin lantern for 95 cents today.
> It appears to be kinda old? The base is metal, and the pumpkin globe thingy is glass.
> The bulbs look pretty old. The bottom was missing, so I can't identify who made it.
> ...


Believe those are from the 50's. I have a pumpkin one and a skeleton one that I used as a small child in the later 60's (yep, showing my age!) and my mom had them before I was born. COOL find!!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I picked up a couple of things in the past month ... the light blow mold ghost w/ pumpkin (think it originally held a flame?) I found at a Goodwill Outlet for 50cents, the tall scary hearse driver looking dude I got off of a local auctions group on Facebook for $10, the doll he is holding hands with is another Goodwill Outlet find for $1 (she is missing a leg but ....) and I know she looks like a one-legged pole dancer in the photo  The 'Welcome to My Crypt' plaque was also a local auction group and I got that for $3. The dog skeleton is from CostCo which cost me $8 I think before Halloween. That has been my finds so far this year 

I am loving seeing what everyone is looking for and the ideas you have for repuposing!


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

That's awesome ! The hearse driver was made by Gemmy and is called "Gastly Groom". He is worth way more than $10. I'd consider that a steal ! P.S. what is the name of the group you found him on ?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great finds everyone I have not had much luck lately


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

ghostbust99 said:


> That's awesome ! The hearse driver was made by Gemmy and is called "Gastly Groom". He is worth way more than $10. I'd consider that a steal ! P.S. what is the name of the group you found him on ?


The group is called Kitsap Auctions ... it is for those of us who live in the Kitsap County area of WA state  

Thank-you for the information about the hearse driver. I had no idea. He just spoke to me!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool finds. Love the hearse guy!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Found this guy at a thrift store for $2 bucks.
I might re-purpose the face a bit?









Found these brass lanterns for Jana...AKA Pumpkin5, at Goodwill for $10 bucks.
She liked em cause they are somewhat coffin shaped.
Will go good in her graveyard somehow.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Picked this up for $75 at a thrift store. Will be another cabinet of curiosities of sorts - it will hold the items for my Etsy shop BethanysBootique.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Bethany said:


> View attachment 274240
> 
> 
> Picked this up for $75 at a thrift store. Will be another cabinet of curiosities of sorts - it will hold the items for my Etsy shop BethanysBootique.


I have that same exact hutch! I found it for $60 at our local Habitat for Humanity store. It houses my oddities collection (well, part of it).

Great find!!!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

bobzilla said:


> Found this guy at a thrift store for $2 bucks.
> I might re-purpose the face a bit?
> 
> View attachment 274223
> ...


LOVE the lamps!! They remind me of the lanterns on the old horse and cart hearses


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Miss Hallows Eve said:


> I have that same exact hutch! I found it for $60 at our local Habitat for Humanity store. It houses my oddities collection (well, part of it).
> 
> Great find!!!


Great minds!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I've found a few things at the thrift stores so far this year but just never find the time to get a picture of my goodies. This time I'm making an exception because hubby managed to find this at Goodwill yesterday and bought it without my knowledge. I absolutely love it!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

lizzyborden said:


> I've found a few things at the thrift stores so far this year but just never find the time to get a picture of my goodies. This time I'm making an exception because hubby managed to find this at Goodwill yesterday and bought it without my knowledge. I absolutely love it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 274368


That is so cool!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Found this guy the other day 
Pretty cool animated dog.
Here's one in action (not my video)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnKvJKWbEJo


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bobzilla said:


> Found this guy the other day
> Pretty cool animated dog.
> Here's one in action (not my video)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnKvJKWbEJo
> ...


OMG you find the coolest stuff love it reminds me of dog from corpse bride


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Awesome finds, everyone! Off to a great start this year


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> OMG you find the coolest stuff love it reminds me of dog from corpse bride


Now that you mention it, it does look like the dog from Corpse Bride!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love that picture, lizzy. And the bone dog is awesome!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Here's the new cabinet with the LED lights & filled with shop items.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I bought a nice (working!) overhead projector at Salvation Army for 50% off the other day! ($9)

I was given a few holiday freebies about a week ago too, but haven't had nice enough weather yet to get them out and snap a pic. My friend took over management of an apartment complex, and one tenant left behind a storage unit "full" of Halloween (mostly home-made stuff that I wasn't interested in, cardboard tombstones and a badly made coffin shell), and another one left a closet full of Christmas! (I only got lights and candelabras from that one, didn't need trees or ornaments)

I managed to snag an electric Jack o'lantern, some thick plastic "prisoner" chain, and a bunch of little metal pails that I have no idea what I'll use them for...a small rubber spider that looked very lonely, and...l forget what else, but it wasn't much. Her idea of "chock full of great Halloween stuff" and my idea of that, two different things, but free is free! She did say that there were some maze panels made with black plastic, but they accidentally went into the dumpster, and I really didn't feel like searching for them. Given the looks of the other home-made stuff, I don't think I was really missing out. (and it wasn't a big dumpster, but they were at the bottom...her helper didn't think I'd want them!!)

Here's the overhead projector. I've never seen one with a mirror on the top like this one has. I'll have to research this model.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> I bought a nice (working!) overhead projector at Salvation Army for 50% off the other day! ($9)
> 
> I was given a few holiday freebies about a week ago too, but haven't had nice enough weather yet to get them out and snap a pic. My friend took over management of an apartment complex, and one tenant left behind a storage unit "full" of Halloween (mostly home-made stuff that I wasn't interested in, cardboard tombstones and a badly made coffin shell), and another one left a closet full of Christmas! (I only got lights and candelabras from that one, didn't need trees or ornaments)
> 
> ...


i would love to get a projector like that


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool that is the type of overeheads that I had when I first started teaching!!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I snatched it up as soon as I saw it, and was all ready to pay $17.99 for it, but the cashier told me that it was half off because it had an orange tag. 



printersdevil said:


> Cool that is the type of overeheads that I had when I first started teaching!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked up some goodies this weekend


----------



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

That clock is awesome!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome finds


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

^what moonwitchkitty said^


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks guys it will be getting g a saki make over


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Found these metal pumpkins at goodwill 










and this for my sometime in the near future theme "Don't go Under the Big Top"


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

love the tent


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That tent is perfect.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

found some really cool stuff this past weekend


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

OMM, you are on a roll. Great finds. Our stores won't put out any Halloween until October, dang it.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Thanks PIB! I got lucky! We have a Goodwill Outlet, everything is in huge bins and it's 1.39LB - just got lucky


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Miss Hallows Eve said:


> I picked up a couple of things in the past month ... the light blow mold ghost w/ pumpkin (think it originally held a flame?) I found at a Goodwill Outlet for 50cents, the tall scary hearse driver looking dude I got off of a local auctions group on Facebook for $10, the doll he is holding hands with is another Goodwill Outlet find for $1 (she is missing a leg but ....) and I know she looks like a one-legged pole dancer in the photo  The 'Welcome to My Crypt' plaque was also a local auction group and I got that for $3. The dog skeleton is from CostCo which cost me $8 I think before Halloween. That has been my finds so far this year
> 
> I am loving seeing what everyone is looking for and the ideas you have for repuposing!
> 
> View attachment 274044


Score! Nice find on the ghastly groom.


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2009)

That vampire blowmold is SICK! I bet the purple is gorgeous, all lit up


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Wrench said:


> That vampire blowmold is SICK! I bet the purple is gorgeous, all lit up


The vampire blowmold is awesome. I am pretty sure the purple is oversprayed on the top of the black and does not illuminate. However, still a fantastic piece.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My score today


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok and I scored this guy cause I just see me fitting him into mad hatter next year


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The statue looks very Mid-Century retro. Cool and unusual find!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok got this for free it will get a saki make over


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

also picked these up 
i have been looking for a gunball machine to make over for a while









got this wood box 









and just had to have this book


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

Scored these at Goodwill tonight. A large, leather covered bottle for my Pirate haunt, 6 battery operated tapers and an airtight, 6" tall hinged cauldron for my witchy odds and ends.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great finds


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

A bit of catch up... These are actually from my great grandfathers place. When no one else wanted I said I'll put in the lab!
View attachment 275770

Another flame (will go in lab) and anothe gator game to repaint for swamp
View attachment 275771

Duster will get a spooky makeover and Billy Bones will probably get the Hilda treatment in a pot!
View attachment 275772

And our craziest find was a roadside rescue






it will be getting a pipes and skulls makeover!

Sorry if any are sideways, I took some before I figured out the secret trick. Lol


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the cauldron with the hinge.

I cant see anything but the organ in the photo above.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Anyone have any info on this? It's made of thin plastic and stapled together with holders for five light bulbs in the back. It's pretty large as you can see in the picture with no visible markings on the outside. I've never seen one like this and figured this is the place where someone would know something about it. 

Me holding it. 








Back with flaps for lights.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey peeps...just giving you an alert- some may already have experienced! One of my pirate boxes from 2 years past (that I loved because it was so antique and rustic), had termites in the box and I just found them cleaning!! Had the termite guy come out and inspect- luckily they were just munching on the box. I saw what looked like coffee grounds as I was dusting, and when I pulled out the box and looked underneath there they were!! I quickly double bagged it and placed it outside for the bug guy to see. Be careful when picking up free wood items esp ones that are not varnished. Those little buggers may not show themselves for years - 2 years in my case!!

Bug guy says if its varnished or treated, its OK


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow thanks for letting us know and so glad you caught that.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sringy ,jack ,I have one like that with witches instead of ,JOLs. I remember these fir years ago.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> Sringy ,jack ,I have one like that with witches instead of ,JOLs. I remember these fir years ago.


Thanks for the info printersdevil so this would be 70s 80s 90s?


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Ewwwww ! That's yucky....


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Woo hoo! Lucked out and found a box of heads today, $2 each, on our way home at 3:30 in the afternoon!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Beautiful afternoon and had to run a couple of errands. Came upon a yard sale... Very cool chandelier but the guy wanted way too much for it BUT he had a handmade toe pincher made of good heavy wood and an occupant to boot... $20 WOW. Sold. Another $5 got me 4 metal sherry glasses, 4 metal wine goblets and a small brass magic lamp. Next stop yield rolls and rolls of used chicken wire fencing, $3 - between the coffin and the wire we had the back of the bronco filled and had more rolls of fencing on the roof to boot. No room left for groceries... shucks...


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I made my first Halloween purchase of the year the other day. It's about 10 inches or so high, and I'll probably dirty it up and turn it into some kind of headstone or monument for our graveyard. Just something small but the switch has gone off in my head to start scanning thrift store racks for Halloween stuff now!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Found these for Pirate Treasure & the Goodwill!! $6 for everything  I love the gold metal plate (it is made in England)...I want to Make the "Treasure/Gold Pile" from POTC for 2016


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Thrift store find that I've never seen before it's a cute little Trendmasters lamp, simple but very nice effect IMHO.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

]inked th was e up love the keys


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Thrilled to find this overhead projector for just $12.99. Can't wait to use it on props we have planned!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MC HauntDreams said:


> Thrilled to find this overhead projector for just $12.99. Can't wait to use it on props we have planned!
> View attachment 276352


great find i so want to find one of these


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

This ceramic head has been freaking people out as is but I plan on putting it on a doll body and adding pumpkinseed tears.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

*Deadna*, that ... thing! ... is creepy in all the right ways. Love your ideas for making it even more so. :shivers:


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Deadna, I want to see pics when done, with the right lighting it will be creepy as h##l.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

yeah, that thing is creepy as hell Deadna! Cant wait to see pics of the "after"


----------



## Katrich (Jan 26, 2016)

Mother nature take it and give it. Lots of construction in my area very windy, blew in some large pcs of pink 2" foam. Got lots of ideas for it thanks MN.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Deadna said:


> This ceramic head has been freaking people out as is but I plan on putting it on a doll body and adding pumpkinseed tears.


ooooooooooo, fantastic find!!!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

found these at a yard sale. got both for 3.00. Had to repair the wing on the bigger one. they will be great for the graveyard  












lol, check out the face on this one


----------



## RuthHiatt (Jul 28, 2014)

Found small tikis and shepherds hooks at the $Dollar Store today:


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

RuthHiatt said:


> Found small tikis and shepherds hooks at the $Dollar Store today:
> View attachment 276792


Oh man I just bought tiki touch at home depot our dt did not have any bummer need them for this Saturday but going to keep eye open for them


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

This is weird 
Some sort of gourd, or maybe someone's petrified heart or stomach?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

bobzilla said:


> This is weird
> Some sort of gourd, or maybe someone's petrified heart or stomach?
> View attachment 276803


Or the creature from the black lagoon's hand :O


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That is creepy cool, bobzilla.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Pick-up this cute little candle holder for $2.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Found this at a good will today.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Cool...I think...what is it?




MrsMcbernes said:


> View attachment 276837
> Found this at a good will today.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Stringy_Jack said:


> Cool...I think...what is it?


Dragon head mounted like a deer head


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Well now that is cool. 




MrsMcbernes said:


> Dragon head mounted like a deer head


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Scored this entire Halloween Haul for $20 at an estate sale today!! They were happy the stuff was going to a good Halloween Home, and I was like a kid in the candy store picking out my stuff 









Close ups















Included a bunch of creepy cloth, halloween tree & Flowers/Roses, towels, candles, candle holders, figurines, mini skulls/eyeballs/bats/ghosts, window clings, a cauldron mister, a talking skull, a witch cape & broom, a mask & some other stuff!! YAY!

oh, and that $20 also included 6 hardback children's books (cat in the hat & winnie the pooh) for my son


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

MC HauntDreams said:


> Thrilled to find this overhead projector for just $12.99. Can't wait to use it on props we have planned!
> View attachment 276352


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo high school flashbacks!!! 
That's enough to scare anyone LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Finally scored a coffin




Priceless is no one would stay behind us coming home lol


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Sweet coffin!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

NIIIIIIIIICE, Saki!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks guys I was so happy and free is a great price  I have sweet friends


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

You got a coffin for free...I am so jealous!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Stringy_Jack said:


> You got a coffin for free...I am so jealous!


I did a friend of mine gave it to me since he knows my love for Halloween I have great friends. He new it would go to great use


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

FREE, I'm jealous too!!! Yes, a GREAT FRIEND indeed


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

ohhh tzgirls123, LOVE the cauldron mister!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree on the cauldron mister. You made a haul for that 20 bucks.

Saki, I didn't realize it was FREE! Even more cool.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Yep and now to give it a saki make over


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

You have to post pictures when you give it the make over for us to see Saki.Girl.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

stick said:


> You have to post pictures when you give it the make for us to see Saki.Girl.


I sure will


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I finally got around to taking photos of the things that my friend gave me. She started managing an apartment complex, and found one with a lot of Halloween things in it, although many things weren't really usable (bent up cardboard tombstones, a poorly made half coffin with rusty nails poking out of it, shredded garbage bag "curtains"). 

She gave me two Christmas candleabras that I can make-over, too. I'm going to have to rewire them with lamp kits though. Someone did a bad Dr. Frankenstein job on the existing cords, by splicing what looks like extension cord lengths in the middle of the original cord and original plug...and then they just taped over the splices with electrical tape. Needless to say, I have not tested them yet, LOL (nor will I, until I rewire them with a single cord each). I believe that there were a few strands of Christmas lights as well, but I didn't take a picture of them for some reason.









Two pieces of short fence style border, a JoL candy pail, an electric JoL, a couple of chains with shackles, 3 strings of purple and blue lights (I think?!), a couple of short strings of clear lights with ghosts and JoL covers that are interchangeable, several little metal pails with Halloween characters, an incadescent black light bulb (not useful, but free), some leaf bags, a styrofoam graveyard sign, and last but not least...a "copper" cauldron mister from Spirit! I haven't made sure that it works. I am going to have to do that!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

L over the candles that will look great made over


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Managed to grab a few items at thrift stores today. The wall lanterns were $1.50 each and when will go on our upgraded cemetery entrance columns. The clock will fit perfectly in our Haunted Mansion interior once it's makeover is done.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Scored a Gemmy skull and bones wind chime for $2 today.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

MC HauntDreams said:


> Managed to grab a few items at thrift stores today. The wall lanterns were $1.50 each and when will go on our upgraded cemetery entrance columns. The clock will fit perfectly in our Haunted Mansion interior once it's makeover is done.
> View attachment 277203
> 
> View attachment 277204



Nice finds!!


----------



## Excogitate (Sep 1, 2013)

Cool stuff can't wait to make into something! Only dropped $15


And 2 wall sconces that look like lanterns and will go nicely on facade


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

OMG! What you people are doing to me! TOO much inspiration! Too much creativity! You post these photos and I can see the potential! I think I really have a big problem with Halloween decorations-but I still refuse to admit it to Matrixmom. (Hee!)

I may need to remove myself from civilization for a while. By communing with nature and not focusing on (fun) material things I might get through this. I have SUCH an urge to run to the thrift store tomorrow.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Speaking of inspiration, seeing everyone's treasures has been keeping me going despite striking out at store after store for months. Today I snagged a treasure, in the form of these vintage teak wood bowls which I plan to use for offerings at a sacrificial altar. I paid less than $5 for the set (all priced individually) so I was surprised to see them on eBay for considerably more. I'm pretty sure GW had the tongs in a totally different section so I'm going back tomorrow in the hopes of reuniting them:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Mid...621006?hash=item25b98a084e:g:2qgAAOSwsN9XACXI


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

I had a squeal-worthy visit to a thrift store today. It's a fave local stop but today I was only quickly grabbing a tie my brother wanted... And then I hit the jackpot!!!
A huge roll of duck canvas (only $30 for 20 yards  ) that will soon become Haunted Mansion stretching portraits!!!! A very detailed plastic pistol $.50 that will get repainted and framed for a neat extra touch. (The random piece of $5 fur is from a different store and will be used for cabinet of curiosity items.)







This amazing chandelier with cool bulbs and unique shades was a steal for $7.50! If been looking for forever and so glad I held out for a good one. 







THREE extra long Mansion worthy valances *with fringe* for just $6 total. 







And the heart stopping piece-de-resistance::: an amazingly lightweight gorgeous over the top mirror. (Can you tell I'm in love??!?!?) For just $12!








The deals were amazing but I might have sold my husband for that mirror if I had needed to. J/K but I get chills every time I look at it!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Great buys, MC HauntDreams! I can certainly see why the mirror captured your affections  
All your stuff looks fun!


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

I love that mirror.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

MC, those finds are most squeal-worthy! I've bought up those plastic wall hangings (and mirrors and candleholders et al.) for years to use as tombstone embellishments, but I've never seen that spectacular mirror. Are you going to make it over, or leave it gold? A winner either way.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Mc you are right you hit it b out of the park today on finds . They are all so cool


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

BlueFrog said:


> MC, those finds are most squeal-worthy! I've bought up those plastic wall hangings (and mirrors and candleholders et al.) for years to use as tombstone embellishments, but I've never seen that spectacular mirror. Are you going to make it over, or leave it gold? A winner either way.


I've collected many plastic as well but this one seems to be a hard foam. I think that I will darken it but still leave some of the gold peaking thru. Then to find the perfect 'reflection'... But I may try for something non-permanent rather than the sand the back off way bc the mirror could be used so many ways for different themes.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

A 2am epiphany sent me back to the thrift store for more 1/2 off lamps. Some disassembly and painting and I will have large candlesticks (18 - 24")


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I discovered yesterday that Ragfinery, a local yarn/fabric thrift shop, has a bunch of patterns for $0.50! I got a pajama pattern and then a pattern of a collection of medieval costumes.

I'm considering going back when I have a little more coin to get more and have a collection for my workshop. Really hoping to invite people by and help them make costumes, and I think having these patterns would be awesome for that!


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

I found a set of Wee Crafts Halloween candles still in the shrink-wrap for $2 at a local thrift store.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

OMG! I would kill for that. Where do you live?


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

scareme said:


> OMG! I would kill for that. Where do you live?


Northern Utah.


----------



## Excogitate (Sep 1, 2013)

My $5 sconces!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Excogitate said:


> My $5 sconces!


I would keep these up all year. They are gorgeous.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Tremblin'Toad said:


> OMG! What you people are doing to me! TOO much inspiration! Too much creativity! You post these photos and I can see the potential! I think I really have a big problem with Halloween decorations-but I still refuse to admit it to Matrixmom. (Hee!)
> 
> I may need to remove myself from civilization for a while. By communing with nature and not focusing on (fun) material things I might get through this. I have SUCH an urge to run to the thrift store tomorrow.


Secretly, going to any thrift store is my stress reliever - a treasure hunt of sorts. But be aware of failure, sometimes its not in the cards to find anything. Must be able to face it.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

matrixmom said:


> I would keep these up all year. They are gorgeous.


Lay off the blue pills hun.......


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

$3 for this at a local thrift store...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got him today for 2.00 he sings lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got this lamp cause I love the shade spend 5.00 on it the base will get a make over


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I also got this gal who has a cable I love her face going to give her a clothing make over


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Also picked up 2 of these they are on flag material


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Love that Telco witch Saki.Girl !! I found a Gemmy scarecrow and fortune witch with their boxes for $5 today !


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

Love the motion-ettes! Can't wait to see how she looks after her makeover. I'd like to find one of these animated figures for cheap so I could make my own. I'll have to keep my eyes peeled this summer


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

I found this cute little, I think candle holder, made from a can and hand painted. No idea on a date or anything else but I think it's very vintage feel to it.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

I found this at a barn sale yesterday $5. I see a makeover in the future


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

I was on my way to a baby shower, when I saw a post on CL for a Garage sale with Halloween stuff...so I was a little late to the shower (I had to drive to another town to get to the garage sale!)
I scored all this fun stuff for $25!







It's 
~3 cauldrons with fire/lights
~1 Gemmy Hand holding a cauldron with fire/lghts
~2 6" sphere lights
~2 6ft hanging orange sheer cylinders with lights
~1 3 ft hanging orange sheer cylinder with lights
1 light up skull statue
~2 18" resin skeletons
~Gargoyle Light
~2 gladiator leather costume pieces (a skirt/belt and the shoulder/arm piece)
I even got the tote!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

tzgirls123 said:


> I was on my way to a baby shower, when I saw a post on CL for a Garage sale with Halloween stuff...so I was a little late to the shower (I had to drive to another town to get to the garage sale!)
> I scored all this fun stuff for $25!
> View attachment 279155
> 
> ...


Well played!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked up these today for 5.00 they are the extra large ones


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I picked up a few things at Goodwill today. First was a full pack of faux parchment paper for 99 cents. Then there was this really cool pair of shelf sitters that were half off. I can't say yet what they are exactly, because they miiiight just go into the exchange, if I get a list that mentions something of this sort. I'm a little worried about breakage though, they are ceramic, so I may chicken out because of that. I'd hate for them to be ruined, and my victim be out two gifts!

I also picked up a clear light fixture cover. I passed it up initially, because it was clear. I'd recently seen a pin on Pinterest about buying colored glass shades from old lamps, and repurposing them as hanging decorations in the garden. Then it occurred to me that I have another pin that tells how to color glass vases, bottles, etc., so I went back and picked it up for 99 cents. I'm going to be on the lookout for these from now on. I think that they would make good and cheap hanging lamps for a fortune teller scene.

The garden shade pin: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/AV9J3jFXl8tzCJREgQiHywee9IVBsSN3mh7Yw86oNg3j1_aEE2rYkGU/

The coloring clear glass pin: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/261068109619491968/


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

LairMistress said:


> I picked up a few things at Goodwill today. First was a full pack of faux parchment paper for 99 cents. Then there was this really cool pair of shelf sitters that were half off. I can't say yet what they are exactly, because they miiiight just go into the exchange, if I get a list that mentions something of this sort. I'm a little worried about breakage though, they are ceramic, so I may chicken out because of that. I'd hate for them to be ruined, and my victim be out two gifts!
> 
> I also picked up a clear light fixture cover. I passed it up initially, because it was clear. I'd recently seen a pin on Pinterest about buying colored glass shades from old lamps, and repurposing them as hanging decorations in the garden. Then it occurred to me that I have another pin that tells how to color glass vases, bottles, etc., so I went back and picked it up for 99 cents. I'm going to be on the lookout for these from now on. I think that they would make good and cheap hanging lamps for a fortune teller scene.
> 
> ...


Great idea with coloring those shades!! I have a bunch in my backyard trees but hadn't thought of coloring them for the fortune teller area. Definitely doing it!!! Thanks.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

My mom alerted me to a roadside rescue possibility with one of her neighbors. I got there to find this amazing stuf!!!! 
The painting will get a monster and be part is a haunted art wall I am planning. The cabinet will be the new curiousities home. It has a great flip open desk area and the top 2 drawer fronts are actually a flip up door so I can display bigger items in that area too.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh my jack o lanterns, MC! I LOVE that secretary desk! Love!! Great score!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

That desk is gorgeous MC!!! (even for non curiosities!!) Make sure you check it over.....and under for any little insects that made its way in. (yes Im paranoid after my pirate termite box incident)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lair Mistress, love that light. What a great find!
tzgirls, you hit a great sale.Love it all especially the flaming cauldrons.

MCHaunts love the desk so much and saki those pails hold so many memories of my kiddos.


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> Also picked up 2 of these they are on flag material



These would be Nueshwanstien Castle in Germany. Same Castle that was in Chitty Chitty Bang Bang and the castle that was the inspiration for Cinderella.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

harboe69 said:


> These would be Nueshwanstien Castle in Germany. Same Castle that was in Chitty Chitty Bang Bang and the castle that was the inspiration for Cinderella.


Thanks for the info


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

harboe69 said:


> These would be Nueshwanstien Castle in Germany. Same Castle that was in Chitty Chitty Bang Bang and the castle that was the inspiration for Cinderella.


You're right-- but it's mirror-image of Neuschwanstein. Interesting!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My cousin just drove from Colorado to visit. She brought two gifts that she and my aunt found at garage sales for me. One is a LED Halloween Tree and the other is a very old looking light up witch. The witch is super awesome. She reminds me of the old ceramic light up peg Christmas trees that I collect, but in the style of a witch for Halloween. I think the pumpkin face, her eyes, cats eyes and the candle light up, at least. They are both too cool. I didn't open the tree because it's all boxed and sealed, and since I'm moving and in the middle of packing, I figured I'd just leave it boxed. Hopefully all the parts are in there!


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

ooojen said:


> You're right-- but it's mirror-image of Neuschwanstein. Interesting!


I noticed that as well but didnt mention it. The road up there actually comes up from the right side of the castle not the left lol. I have some really nice pictures of it from one of the three times I was there. Even got one from the bridge that is pretty cool.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

harboe69 said:


> I noticed that as well but didnt mention it. The road up there actually comes up from the right side of the castle not the left lol. I have some really nice pictures of it from one of the three times I was there. Even got one from the bridge that is pretty cool.


Love to see your pics of it.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

WitchyKitty I love the witch lamp very cool.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Quick goodwill stop got me these very cool frames (currently mirrors but may change) and this wonderful candelabra! Thanks to $10 off frequent buyer card, it was just $2.09 total.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Great finds! I absolutely love them.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

MC HauntDreams said:


> Quick goodwill stop got me these very cool frames (currently mirrors but may change) and this wonderful candelabra! Thanks to $10 off frequent buyer card, it was just $2.09 total.
> View attachment 279302


how tall is the candelabra? gorgeous


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Got these items at goodwill today - the wall panels screamed midnight circus to me. Not sure what I will do with them. Little suitcase will get transformed and modgepodged to something more vintage.....


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

matrixmom said:


> Got these items at goodwill today - the wall panels screamed midnight circus to me. Not sure what I will do with them. Little suitcase will get transformed and modgepodged to something more vintage.....
> View attachment 279308


 Those panels are great and so is the case!!!!
My candelabra is 2 feet tall and heavy!! Wrought iron. It's gonna look even better draped with dead flowers and rotting fruit (that stuff I bought with you.) it takes the thinner taper candles.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

I found this nice two-sided blow mold for a $1.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

MC Haunts those mirrors would be wonderful scrying mirrors.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

So a friend of a friend texts me: I have a box of Halloween decorations that I haven't opened in almost 20 years. Do you want it? YES PLEASE! Talk about a mystery box!
Pumpkins of all sorts of types, some cheap black light bulbs and string lights, paper and stick on decorations, old costume parts, etc etc etc. some are pretty neat - the JOL cauldron and the shrunken head lidded canister. Some will make good supplies for other plans. Lots of fun will be had with this stuff. 
Here's a pic of part of the haul...







Oh and when I find 2 Easter statues and call to get them back to her... She says can't you just bloody them up and stick a knife in their back?!?! (Wait, who is the Halloween crazy lady in this conversation again? LMAO)


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Thrifting day record set;
Frames and mirrors for my haunted painting wall. 2 small small ones have domed glass (swoon!)







Curtains and shears for decking Madame Leotas/gypsum fortune teller guest room. All 84" or longer (most $2 ea!): 2 red, 2 pink, 4 green with beaded valances, 2 pale pink, 1 black, 2 white. Most will be tea stained or dyed to adjust colors.







Start of apothecary jar collection all $1-3 Es (inspired by A_granger's recent amazing photo) and statues for pet cemetery tombstones. The bunny has serious evil eye going on, he is demented looking!














Part 2 to follow....


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

And part 2....

Gigantic lace tablecloth - probably will dye it too. Perfect for our Haunted mansion banquet table!







A weird bunny decoration but he says where are you going? And the eyes move so we will make something from him. Small cage box for creepy crawly, operate skull, silicone mini cake mold, and a mass of fringe. 







Flickering timered candles, junk chandelier for parts, and big double chandelier to make the standing candelabra I've been wanting!







And 4 beautiful big black stemless wine glasses.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

MC HauntDreams said:


> My mom alerted me to a roadside rescue possibility with one of her neighbors. I got there to find this amazing stuf!!!!
> The painting will get a monster and be part is a haunted art wall I am planning. The cabinet will be the new curiousities home. It has a great flip open desk area and the top 2 drawer fronts are actually a flip up door so I can display bigger items in that area too.
> View attachment 279241
> 
> View attachment 279242


Oh WOW!!!! What a great find on on this


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So excited about my find today it will be getting a make over


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Its chandelier week here on the forum! Wow MCHD - you cleaned up pretty nicely. I really like the lighting you found, those single candelabras will look perfect for haunted mansion feel. Those curtain sheers/lace table cloth are fantastic!! Saki, you too. I know that chandelier is going to look sakitastic!!! (you may use this new word to describe your awesome makeovers)

Ok to make me feel really envious: how much did you girls spend???


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha I love it sakitastic matrixmom 
I got mine for 45.00


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

My entire haul was just under $100. So kind of a big day but still a great deal considering!


----------



## StevensonMetal (Jul 24, 2015)

*Creepy Halloween Pumpkin Tree*

Have no idea what the real name is so let me know if you do
http://creepytree.blogspot.com


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

paid $5 for this fellow - with a few modifications he will be roaming the cemetery this year!


----------



## CrystalRose (Jan 17, 2013)

Found this at a yard sale for 3 dollars. It was done up for Christmas. Had a red bow on top and pine garland around the base. Took all that off.



Got this for free at another yard sale. It used to have a solar light but since that part was broke off they had it on the free pile.



Then we found this witch for 2 dollars and the bottle for 50 cents.




Picked up this set for 5 dollars. We do a lot of camground haunts so thought it would be cute to set it up with a couple of skellies. 



Got these two as well. Avon Halloween carousel and the Avon glowing ghost. They were 5 dollars each.





Then we got this light set for a dollar. 



That was all we found this past weekend but I'm happy with it


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

got this at a garage sale $100 for both great deal and this green lamp it's cheesy but I love it,


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

guttercat33 said:


> View attachment 279532
> got this at a garage sale $100 for both great deal and this green lamp it's cheesy but I love it,
> View attachment 279533


Awesome! I wish I had space for a set like that!!!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Goodwill haul for today
Light up pumpkin $1.19, Pumpkin headed ghost planter $1.19, Motion activated witch hat that hangs on wall, lights up, laughs and says Happy Halloween also....$1.19
witch and pumpkin candle holder .69 










THIS I could not pass up, candle torchiere......maybe next to my motion activated vampire in his coffin 









WooHoo! I'm A Crypyt Keeper now!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I was out thrifting a few days ago; mostly looking for things for my step-grand-daughter, whom I've started babysitting.  I was also hoping to find some cool stuff for the exchange, but I didn't manage to find anything that fit their list. I guess it's too early in my neck of the woods.

I did find something for me, though! A cut-out metal lamp with orange "rice paper" backing, WITH tags (although no price). It's electric, has an orange bulb, and best of all, it works! The paper has come loose and needs re-glued, and some of the tree portions of the cut-outs are bent slightly, but I'm pretty impressed. It was marked $10, but the store was having half off of everything except antiques and vintage, so I got it for $5! The price tag took off a smidge of paint, so I'll need to spiff that up too, but it's a Bethany Lowe Designs lamp!! 

Front and back are the same, and the sides are also the same.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Nox Eterna said:


> Goodwill haul for today
> Light up pumpkin $1.19, Pumpkin headed ghost planter $1.19, Motion activated witch hat that hangs on wall, lights up, laughs and says Happy Halloween also....$1.19
> witch and pumpkin candle holder .69
> 
> ...


Wow! I LOVE that torchiere! That would be so perfect in our vampire haunt this year! Nice score!!


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

LairMistress, that lamp is so cool.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Nox Eterna said:


> Goodwill haul for today
> Light up pumpkin $1.19, Pumpkin headed ghost planter $1.19, Motion activated witch hat that hangs on wall, lights up, laughs and says Happy Halloween also....$1.19
> witch and pumpkin candle holder .69
> 
> ...


I agree, that torchiere is GORGEOUS! I am also a big fan of the witch hat. Those are Hallmark brand, and sell for $19.99 new, if I'm not mistaken. I always think about picking one up when they go on clearance, but I haven't yet.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

MC HauntDreams said:


> My entire haul was just under $100. So kind of a big day but still a great deal considering!


I adore that antique sofa! I would use it year round, if I didn't have pets and kids.  I like the lamp, too. I keep passing up a pretty lamp without a shade, with a big orange faceted "jewel" bottom at our Goodwill. I may cave and buy it next time if it's still there, even though I don't literally NEED it. I would love to re-make it for Halloween.

I picked up a sort of "cheesy" old lamp at Goodwill not long ago, that was intended for Halloween, but now sits in our living room. I love it really. Our old floor lamp had a short in the cord, and our dog had knocked it over and broken the glass shade. It was impossible to find another shade to fit it, because it was so old. So when I brought this floor lamp home, it wound up in the living room. I may sneak it into the display, anyway.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

A couple of items picked-up at a local thrift store. Wire pumpkin stack that's made of wire mesh and pieces of colored plastic lite by Christmas light stran on the inside. Two lamps the ghost has three bulbs that fade in and out changing the color and a 1977 Bylor fall/Halloween lamp mold.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Found these thrifting today!! I know you all wondering what the heck the pear decor is for....try to guess.....


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Found two witches one rocks and the other flys. The rocking witch was the basic peices I used in one of my first prop hacks, took the witch off and put a little haunted doll in her place so she would just sit and slowly rock, have to see if I can find the


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Very excited with this $2 find at a garage sale this morn! Perfect for my haunted mansion


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

tzgirls123 said:


> View attachment 280751
> 
> 
> Very excited with this $2 find at a garage sale this morn! Perfect for my haunted mansion


. 

Love it! I almost brought home the same one on Fri. But the thrift store had it at $15 so I passed. Lol. I agree it's perfect though! Wish mine had been $2.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome mirror!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

tzgirls, love the mirror!


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

I got a pretty good deal today at a local thrift shop, 8 boxed and one unboxed Lemax Spooky Town items and four cute little lighted Halloween houses all for $75. Most of the Lemax items are 2009 with one 2008 and one 2011. I've never collected Lemax Spooky Town but with this buy I'll have a small display this year.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Wow, what a fun find!! I keep hoping to find a small lot. I've never collected the spooky town either, buy I really want some pieces now because of the forum, haha!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Got a lot of good stuff at an estate sale the morn. Spent $12 for all.
After some quick makeovers, Will go in my witch scene, graveyard, haunted mansion and pirate areas :/


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice little haul for $12 bucks.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

LairMistress, That is a fantastic price for a Bethany Lowe. 

matrixmam, if you turn it upside down it has the shape of a skull. Is that how you'll use it?


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Nope not a skull scareme


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

tzgirls, nice buy! I love those books like that. I have several templates for various spell books and the are fast and easy. The stand for yours looks great.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Before








After








No before picture, but her is the after


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

My friend was on vacation at the beach recently and she had the opportunity to spend a morning checking out flea markets and yard sales. She found a box full of old diecuts and she immediately thought of me so she grabbed a bunch that she thought I would like. The man who sold them to her was a retired school teacher and his loss is now my gain lol. I'm lucky to have such a great friend, it's cool that she associates me with vintage Halloween stuff. I love the Dennison jack o' lantern with the witches hat and the vintage Beistles


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Matrixmom, looks like your going for the Circus/CarnEvil theme......maybe the pear will house a little freak of nature, lol


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I had the best birthday ever this weekend--I went thrift shopping ALONE. I never get to go alone. It was FANTASTIC! And, I found some new things for Halloween. 










$2.50 each, they are really cast iron stocking holders for the mantle, but I am putting them at the bottom of my fake fireplace (formerly a bookcase), as fake andirons.










Cast iron "look" lantern and floor candleabra. I don't need more lanterns to put in the cemetery really, but I couldn't pass this one up. It was about $5, and will look great hanging on one of my Dollar Tree shepherd hooks! I didn't need more candle holders either, but I didn't have a floor candleabra, so I had to...just had to. It was $6, both at Goodwill.

I also got a really pretty ivory colored chiffon dresser scarf that will probably go in the display. It looks like it's authentic vintage. 

I tried to delete the other picture, but it's still there.  Mirror is from DT, but I paid 50 cents for it (still wrapped!) at Salvation Army. The candles were super cheap too, but most need new batteries. The mini crock is for melting hot glue sticks, if that theory works out.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Good Will had 50% off everything yesterday, I picked up this and a few other things. It weighs a ton, and the finial cracks me up because I'm pretty sure it's
Mick Jagger.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got 2 big windows like these and 2 small ones that will go on my cover pourch for Halloween


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 these look fantastic


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Nox Eterna said:


> Good Will had 50% off everything yesterday, I picked up this and a few other things. It weighs a ton, and the finial cracks me up because I'm pretty sure it's
> Mick Jagger.


oh fantastic finds


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Nox Eterna said:


> Good Will had 50% off everything yesterday, I picked up this and a few other things. It weighs a ton, and the finial cracks me up because I'm pretty sure it's
> Mick Jagger.


That is the first thing I thought of too when I saw it!!!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Wolfbeard said:


> That is the first thing I thought of too when I saw it!!!
> View attachment 281149



HAHAHAHA!!!
I am not alone in my dementia


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Few more finds


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Managed to get my hands on a very large foam skull this week - same as the ones you can buy on Ebay UK (imports from America?). It's a bit battered because it was in the window of a tattoo/piercing shop in the town centre. I've been looking at it for a few years ansd thinking that if the shop closed I would try to grab it. Last week I noticed that the tattooist had moved just down the street as his existing lease had expired. After a few trips finally got him on a day when he had the keys on him and rescued the skull to take it to a good home. 

It has piercings - which I've removed - and will need a touch up for the holes/damage etc but it is a good score for free.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Nox Eterna said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!
> I am not alone in my dementia


totally off topic, but it creeps me out that his belly button was photoshopped out!


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Found these a couple of weeks ago ! All were made by Gemmy. Hopefully i'll have some more luck this weekend,


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Stringy_Jack said:


> Found two witches one rocks and the other flies. The rocking witch was the basic pieces I used in one of my first prop hacks, took the witch off and put a little haunted doll in her place so she would just sit and slowly rock, have to see if I can find the
> 
> View attachment 280712


StingyJack Great find ! Both were made by Gemmy. That rocking one is the large version and is very rare !!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

LairMistress said:


> totally off topic, but it creeps me out that his belly button was photoshopped out!


Was it shopped out or is he wearing really high waisted pants?


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Super excited with this score! Needed a floor candelabra for my haunted mansion & saw this today...got it for $10!!!!
Will get a Halloween treatment and dripping wax candles


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Out thrifting today...The cat is cast iron, guess she will have to do until I get my real black cat. The brass candleholder will become a crystal ball stand.
Also got a 6 ft. Christmas tree for $5 that I am going to paint black.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Saki- Love the purple lamp.

tzgirls - love the candelabra. And a great price too. Why can't I find things like that?

Nox Externa - I had a cat door stop like yours. A neighbor's dog used to bark at it. I guess he thought it was real. lol

MatrixMom - what is the pear going to be? I still vote for a skull.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

tzgirls123 said:


> Super excited with this score! Needed a floor candelabra for my haunted mansion & saw this today...got it for $10!!!!
> Will get a Halloween treatment and dripping wax candles
> 
> View attachment 281529


That's an awesome find!! Lucky


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

tzgirls123 said:


> Super excited with this score! Needed a floor candelabra for my haunted mansion & saw this today...got it for $10!!!!
> Will get a Halloween treatment and dripping wax candles
> 
> View attachment 281529



Added some PVC candles I recently made (just hoping for a candleabra to put them in!!)...Other than spiderwebs, I think I am done with this prop for 2016


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great candlabra!


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Picked-up a few Beistle cut-outs at a local swap meet today for $1.


----------



## Dinobuzz (Oct 12, 2015)

I picked up this guy for .50 cents at a garage sale recently!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Fifty cents?! What a steal!!! Lucky you!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

A friend in Michigan found this while out thrifting...and he sent it to me.  The base is iron and it weighs a ton.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My free find off cl . Will go perfect with this year's theme


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

OH, now THAT is spectacular!


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Wow. I mean wow.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I know right I was so excited


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

I didn't find this guy at a flea market or yard sale but I found him from someone who was looking to sell him on Facebook so I think that counts. I had him a few years ago but when I was moving, I decided to sell him. I regretted the decision and was happy to find another one in good condition. He's one of the original Motion-ettes in the lineup and while he wasn't exactly cheap, I was happy to add him back to my collection. Thinking about doing a pumpkin patch theme with him


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Curb Mart this morning








GoodWill bins 



























awww, look at that, everything is sideways......


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Found this cute LED ghost for $3 at a thrift store.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Found another one today now I have a pair.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

aww, love that kitty


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I bought a skull blanket last week I'll have to post when i get home tonight. being naughty posting from work. Need my little halloween family sometimes ♥


----------



## Dinobuzz (Oct 12, 2015)

WOW! A skelly dog at GW? Congrats offmymeds!!!

Two blow molds Stringy_Jack?!!!! Lucky!!!

Awesome finds everyone!!!


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Scored a Gemmy fortune teller today, thangs are picking up at the local thrift stores and flee markets as people look towards fall.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Here are a couple of cabinets that I picked up recently for potion cabinets.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My daughter and fiance picked these up at a yard sale today for me.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Ha ha l love the witch leg lamp!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

When the called and told me about it this morning, I kept asking if they were sure they didn't buy the leg lamp from that Christmas movie. HA.HA.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

That's hilarious...but "It's indescribably beautiful." A major Halloween award.
The little cabinets are great, btw.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> When the called and told me about it this morning, I kept asking if they were sure they didn't buy the leg lamp from that Christmas movie. HA.HA.


I've never seen that one either but as I said I do love it.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

printersdevil said:


> My daughter and fiance picked these up at a yard sale today for me.
> View attachment 283119
> 
> 
> ...


love that leg lamp is it big like the one from the christmas story or small?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Went to Goodwill to rid ourselves of some clutter (mostly clothes & shoes) & picked up this stuff:

The pumpkin is a Hallmark piece, the lighted garland has never been opened & used, there's 2 of the ghost candles, the pumpkin strobe was only 99 cents & I never have enough of those & the bucket I'll use as another Halloween tree. 

The zombie tombstone screamer thing isn't always my sorta thing but I couldn't resist it since it was only $3.99. The tombstones is actually pretty well lit with green & blue LEDs. He barely grunted & eeked in the store but all he needed was new batteries. His eyes light up, his head goes up & down, he has a groaning/moaning/growling routine. He also says "why they have to bury us 6 feet under is beyond me," "oh whats the use of coming back from the dead if you can't get outta the stupid ground," & "great I dig all this way up & my foot gets stuck, anybody got a shovel?" He'll go with the skelly tombstone screamer that I got in the Secret Reaper last year!


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Grabbed these last week at GW 2 orange glass ornaments and two cast iron cauldrons with still sealed packs of glow in the dark potpourri....it really does couldn't get a good picture though


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Nox Eterna said:


> Grabbed these last week at GW 2 orange glass ornaments and two cast iron cauldrons with still sealed packs of glow in the dark potpourri....it really does couldn't get a good picture though


I'm especially drooling over the cauldrons! I have an old one that belonged to my grandmother (I can hear the jokes now, haha), but it's all rusted, and I need to clean it up. I read that the best way to do it, is stick it in a bonfire, to burn the rust off. We'll see what shape it's in once that's done (it's way too hot for fires here, even at night). I'm sure it's quite pitted, being so old, and rusted for so long.


----------



## ThakingDbb (Aug 27, 2009)

had a friend bring me a 6x4 piece of left over 3" insulation. pretty pumped about it.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

found a few things at the goodwill bins. These are for my Circus party next year. I have the other wheel for the concession stand. 5 bucks each 























really don't know why my pics are posting sideways.......sorry


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Picked up these jars today at a local thrift store for my witch potion cabinet.
Also went to Goodwill the next town over..lots of Halloween items for my shadow box but way overpriced
$1.25 for items that still had a Walmart .97 sticker on it and dollar tree ones too


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Hit up Salvation Army tonite & got:

The Cup of Destiny only it's missing the interpretive book. It's from Barnes & Noble but I can't seem to find JUST the book
https://www.amazon.com/Cup-Destiny-Jane-Lyle/dp/162795001X

A solid ceramic pumpkin about the size of a large orange that will get a face painted on it & a ceramic ghost that looks like this one only larger & with googly eyes rolleyes instead of painted on eyes. I may paint on eyes.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My finds today


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm in the UK so finding good second hand Halloween stuff cheap in charity shops is rare, so I was amazed when I found these two. Still had the original tags on. Cost £13 each new, got the pair for £7.50.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I went back to the local thrift shop that sells a lot of Halloween cheap. I got this for 54 cents. No cord, but wow, 54 cents!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I found these a little while ago..


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Kelloween said:


> I found these a little while ago..
> View attachment 284706


Those are fantastic!


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Kelloween said:


> I found these a little while ago..
> View attachment 284706


loveeee!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in a Goodwill today and came out with a sparkly purple, silver, green hoola hoop that I'll use for my circus theme. Thought the colors fit for halloween. Also picked up a stuffed Toy Story Andy. Thought I'd use him in my zombie farm kid's bedroom scene along with other toys. Just couldn't turn down Andy LOL. Maybe I'll wrap him in some barbed wire. Had hoped to find a shiatsu machine but no luck. And no halloween mdse yet.


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Kelloween said:


> I found these a little while ago..
> View attachment 284706



Those are sooo awesome!!! Great find Kelloween!!!


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

I found both a Zombie shooting gallery and a Johnny the Skull shooting game this week at the thrift shops, Halloween games for sure.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Had a good night at the thrift stores. Not much Halloween yet, but finding a few things. Tonight, I found a match for a crystal candlestick that I found last year. Note the style of the candlestick bases. The pattern repeats at the top. I've never come across ones like this before...

















When looking at them, I immediately think about what a vampiress's skirt hem might look like, or bat wings, or spiderwebs. I'd like to find one more. They say "Halloween" to me.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I've been eyeing this pillar holder for weeks. It was half off yesterday so got it for $4. I'm not sure what I'm going to put in it, but started with a Haunted House from Michaels. The interior is lit with a multi-colored LED tea light...









I'm hoping that at night, the glow from inside the house will be picked up by the curves in the glass. I may remove the tea light and put twinkling fairy lights inside the house.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked these up today


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Stringy_Jack said:


> I found both a Zombie shooting gallery and a Johnny the Skull shooting game this week at the thrift shops, Halloween games for sure.
> View attachment 285929


Despite the sound effects (haha) the zombie shooting gallery has been very popular here! We get it out every couple years, usually late in the party, and it always goes over well. 
I got the Johnny the Skull one last year--but it didn't arrive until after Halloween.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

ooojen, I know what you mean about the sound effects but at least it has a volume knob. This will be the first year for both at my party...we'll see how they go over.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Saki.Girl I really like that hanging tea light holder. I've learned the hard way too many times to not wash them because the color coating on the glass separates and peels off. A damp cloth might be better, but not sure. I haven't tried it yet but there's probably a way to re-coat them. Years ago when I worked in a papercrafting, rubberstamp, and art store, I believe we stocked transparent dyes/paints specific for use on glass. One of these days I'll try them out because I have a few pieces that I'd like to re-color. 

All very nice finds.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Miss me, fellow thrifters?! 

It's been a looooong, dry hunting season here in the shadow of Chi-town, but I think the drought is finally ending. I've been wanting to integrate my cemetery more into the existing real garden - locally we're known as "The House With All the Plants" - and spice it up with some monster botanicals. Check out this 5 foot long aloe leaf, one of a trio, that I picked up at Goodwill recently. Looks and feels exactly right. Original retail was, per the tags, $60 per leaf. I paid $15 for the set. Can't you imagine a ginormous Audrey using these as a base?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm having my mother's kiln transported from Ohio to Florida where I reside. I also found one lone Halloween themed mold. 
Picture of mold I found is below. (Found online)


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Scored a orange haunted house blow mold to go with my green one and it only cost me $4.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Stringy_Jack said:


> Scored a orange haunted house blow mold to go with my green one and it only cost me $4.
> 
> 
> View attachment 295153
> ...


I love those! Finding them is so much fun, too. I've only found one this year that I didn't already have.


----------



## SteelManCM (Jul 30, 2016)

I got EXTREMELY lucky this year. I saw a Craigslist ad from a haunt that closed down. I got 50 stanchions and 750' or rope for crowd control (to keep people off the lawn. We get quite a turnout) for $40.

15 4'x8' sheets of 1/2" OSB (Particle Board) for $30

Probably the BEST deal, I got what he called a 'Shocker Cage' and Base for $20. All wood and it has expanded steel in the openings. I painted it and made the Tickets sign:


























So, all for $90. Oh, and he threw in 100 feet of industrial black weed control fabric that I can use to 'black out' my big top tent.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Last fall I got the idea to start collecting fall colored votive holders from thrift stores. I was surprised by the variety. 

I have 25 or so now. Orange and lime are the hardest colors to find, but have lots of reds, greens, amber, and a few taupes and browns now. 

With summer coming to an end, I'm beginning to burn candles in the evening. For tonight's Harry Potter movie, I chose green, amber, taupe, and ivory tea light holders, some with metal embellishments... 









I collected these last fall...









The patterned amber votive holder, in front, on the left, is a Partylite piece. I found a second one recently. I'm trying to find larger ones now to vary the height more.

I'm also finding glass mosaic jack-o-lanterns. Surprisingly, they look best in natural light...


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Halloween has arrived at one of our two thrift stores! These are finds from two different days...

It's not easily seen in this picture, but I was delighted to find this shepherd hook, perfect for hanging signage or a wreath indoors. I like the way the hook end is finished to a point. 








These tumbling ghosts are from Fitz and Floyd. I lit the green tea light holder last night. It's gorgeous. Will add a picture of it lit tonight. 














This is a light string I've wanted for a couple of years. Delighted to find a complete string. I think this one's going on my Harry Potter theme tree.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

All found at thrift stores. Although Goodwill sure is high priced on many items taking maybe half off original price on some things. 

Lighted pumpkins $8 for larger (had to change a lot of bulbs) $15 for smaller
Jack O Lanterns $6, $6, and $3 each for the smaller
tombstone $2
lawn stakes $8
animated lighted spider on web $10
Pumpkin inflatable $22
$3 for fog machine pumpkins (not Goodwill!)
$2.42 each for the Target lighted figures (not Goodwill)


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I picked this up today for a whopping $3 at Goodwill Goodwill! I usually don't do rustic Halloween, but for $3...and I can use the tree with ornaments, too.


----------



## chaney (Sep 3, 2010)

*Goodwill Haul*









Goodwill Haul $23.00 !


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

First time out since Monday. Found these 10 Sugar Coated Monster Lights, vintage Target, 2003, for $6.99...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great finds everyone


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

I managed to pick up a nice lot on ebay. Not directly Halloween, but a lot of about 14 wooden (and 1 metal) tool boxes, trays and crates. 2 of which are filled with a load of mouldings, legs, door nobs etc so will be ideal for props etc. And the price? An eye watering £4.


----------



## milosalem00 (Feb 4, 2012)

Here are my finds all for $12


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I went to a couple thrift stores today & found this fun creepy guy! He's hysterical ~ says things about how his body has been through a "shocking" experience, and says "let's do it again!", LOL! Grabbed him up for $10. He's a bit more macabre than I normally go for, since we've got young kids, but as soon as I "threw the switch" on him, he cracked me up! His body shakes & shivers pretty well in the seat, too.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

So happy. Found a second pair of these crystal candle holders, and as luck would have it, they had their original stickers. They're by Oscar de la Renta, made in Austria, and are listed online for $30 to $100 a pair. I know I shouldn't, but stickers are coming off and they're going into one of my displays.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

More thrift store finds from the last week or two...

Found this 20" wire "treat bag" basket today, $6.99









This quilted table top piece was my first find of the season, $2.99 - (it's slightly bigger than the wire basket so can serve as a basket liner) 









Quilt detail, front and back

















Love the calligraphy and artwork on this sign, only 99 cents









Glass votive/tea light holder made with glass canes, $3.99









It's so exciting to find well designed, functional pieces at a price I can afford. I love this time of year!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Thrift stores started putting Halloween out about two weeks ago but they've all been doing a frustrating slow rollout that's been making me crazy. The last few days have finally started yielding "the good stuff" and I'm excited to see what the near future brings. My best finds so far are three Venetian-made masquerade masks for $2 - 4 each, all from the same store that seems to be putting them out one at a time. Quality wise they'd be about $30-35 each new, and stylistically they're great matches for the Design Toscano masks that will form the core of this year's "Gravedancers' Ball." Super stoked to find things for my theme so close to time. I

Tonight I also nabbed some very high quality all-green elf/jester shoes. Unlike the normal cheap crappy footwear one thinks of, these are high quality leather shoes, rubber soled, zippered, covered in green fabric, bells, etc. that look professionally manufactured rather than an after-marked addition. I'll bet they cost someone a pretty penny new, but they cost me just $3. The masquerade is being led by the Pied Piper, for whom I already have a green tunic, so this last-minute inclusion is coming together surprisingly well.


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

lawrie said:


> I managed to pick up a nice lot on ebay. Not directly Halloween, but a lot of about 14 wooden (and 1 metal) tool boxes, trays and crates. 2 of which are filled with a load of mouldings, legs, door nobs etc so will be ideal for props etc. And the price? An eye watering £4.
> 
> View attachment 316218
> 
> ...


Good find. You could do a lot with that.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes, I am picking through the good bits. All the boxes need a good clean, but are well made so are useful. The legs are very handy as I have some other old boxes that I can put them on and turn into coffee tables. When I collected them I also got a nice little tray for an extra £1. I will put a picture up soon.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Am continuing to visit the thrift stores every other day. Not finding much, though I have found a few tea light holders for my fall glass collection. 

This pair is a lovely gray green color by TAG HomeDecor, $1.99 each. The tea light sits on a clever glass ledge which makes possible the narrow bottom. I lit it tonight and was surprised to see that the curves of the glass pick up and reflect the color of the flame which changes the color of the glass to a warmer taupe color.

I love finding things that surprise me...

















Has anyone else made a nice find recently?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Our local Assistance League thrift store closes each Monday to reset the store. Over the years I've learned to ask when they'll put Halloween out. It was this past Tuesday, and I almost forgot. Got there 15 minutes before closing...whew!

60" x 80" tablecloth, $4; ghosts, $6; Dept 56 Devil, $2; "Pumpkin Hollow" plates, David Carter Brown Collection for Sakura, 2001, $2 each









I collect Halloween linens and was thrilled to find one accented with white, sunflower yellow, and lime green. Almost missed it because it was in a basket on the floor. The Devil is a Dept 56 piece. See one I found a few years ago below. 

I found this ceramic ghost piece a few years ago, but it wasn't glazed and refired, and sadly, a ghost had broken off of the back side. I've since found them on Ebay unglazed, but they're expensive. When I saw this piece, glazed inside and out with its original lights, it was in my arms within seconds! 





























I found the plates next. They're from a set of four. Hope to find the other two eventually. Love the artwork. 









Here's two melamine plates with a bright orange underside, found from the same collection four years ago, also Sakura...









And here's the Dept 56 Skeleton I found that same year. I love mixing "old" and "new" in my displays.









I was thinking this morning it would be fun to create a display of the Devil in a pile of red candies. Growing up, Red Hots and Fireballs were favorites. Diabetic, can't have candy, so the display seems appropriate! [giggle]

So happy!


----------



## acutermints (Aug 6, 2016)

Found this at a roadside. it is counter height. thinking about attaching skulls up from the base with greatstuff.


----------



## acutermints (Aug 6, 2016)

*was given this by a friend, she had it in her basement gathering dust*








was in her basement gathering dust. working with candles from Ikea. not sure what else to add. looking or skulls or ravens???


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oops! I was so caught up in posting my other finds, forgot this one, 99 cents. It's a garland held together with nylon thread made from packing material! 









Love finds like this...


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm finding small things here and there in the thrift stores...

A set of two black 30" Spider Web lace doilies by Heritage Lace for $2.99; another addition to my Waechtersbach mug collection, $3.99...















A black lace door or window panel, $5.99, no lights but I still like it. I thought it was a lace tablecloth until I laid it out on the store's floor. This was a happy find...









Partylite black cat tea light holder, $3.99, which will display nicely with my Yankee Candle black cat, also a tea light holder...









And one of my favorite finds on two separate nights, an Applause jack-o-lantern (with matching plate), $2.99, and a clay ghost, 99 cents, that has the appearance of a high school art project. Really happy with the ghost, and I think it displays nicely with the jack-o-lantern...















Shopping at the thrift stores this time of year is so much fun!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I have the best luck on Thursdays and Fridays at the thrift stores. Found a few things tonight. This 78" round, woven tablecloth is too big for my three legged table but looks like it will fit another slightly wider and taller table that I have. Paid $4.99 for it... 









Found a few smaller things too, such as a black plate for my ghost and jack-o-lantern display. When I put the plate on a black candle holder designed for pillar candles, I'm able to elevate the display off the table. Still thinking about how I want to display it.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Here are things I've found free in the last couple of years & some garage sale stuff.

Free plant stand & hoses for fog machines













Free tables for fog machines, etc. & free pots. The mums were only $3 each at 99 cents store













Free birdbath & free geese













Free cage, skeleton $5 at Goodwill, & free wheelbarrel --has cracks & holes













Picked up 8 extension cords some with timers for .25 each! Free lantern


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

A friend of mine gave this chandelier to Me I am in love


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

grandma lise said:


> I found this ceramic ghost piece a few years ago, but it wasn't glazed and refired, and sadly, a ghost had broken off of the back side. I've since found them on Ebay unglazed, but they're expensive. When I saw this piece, glazed inside and out with its original lights, it was in my arms within seconds!
> 
> View attachment 341929


Goodwill/Salvation Army/thrift stores in general are where old hand painted ceramic pieces go to die.

It was such a fad for a while in the late 80s/90s. I have a Santa & Mrs. Claus my ex-stepmother did a great paint job on, I've got skinny Santas from a customer that used to come into the video store where I worked, my aunt has those Christmas trees with the pegs in them, it was the craft of the day for a while there.

But there are just so many badly painted ceramic pieces, glazed & unglazed, in thrift stores it's ridiculous. The big eyed kids dressed up as policemen, firefighters, postal workers, scary bunnies for Easter & scary Santas for Christmas, it's just crazy the amount of that stuff you see in the thrift stores.When you do finally come across a good piece it's just such a HALLELUJAH!! moment.

I just recently got a ghost at one of them & it had googly eyes on it. It was sorta like this one only no pumpkin or actual face on it. Where this one has a face mine is blank now. Well, it has the remnants of the glue for the googly eyes right now. Who thought googly eyes were thing it needed should have their craft license taken away.**stupidgooglyeyes&glue**


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Ooh RCIAG, that's a nice ceramic piece. 

In seven years, the few times I've come across that mold, they've been painted but not glazed and re-fired. I wonder...would it be possible to remove the glue residue with a nail polish remover that contains acetone? Some adhesives become brittle with age and can be gently chipped off. I use my nails to do this, but might be possible to do this with something plastic with a sharp edge. Not sure. 

A question I've had for a long time is how to add back black details to pieces like this, though I think this piece looks nice with or without the black eyes. 

Agreed: "Who thought googly eyes were thing it needed should have their craft license taken away.**stupidgooglyeyes&glue**"


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OMG I TOTALLY SCORED TODAY A GOODWILL!!!

We went to get my glasses & then stopped by Goodwill just to check it out, totally expecting nothing this close to Halloween. BUT, I got 2 McDonalds pails (these aren't mine but these are the ones I got).

















And 2 Ben Cooper costumes with the original price on both, $5.97from Kash and Karry. With 25% off everything todayI paid $2 for each of them & about 75 cents for the Halloween pails!!

One was a My Little Pony unicorn named...wait..Buttons. It's a later Ben Cooper because it's a plastic costume, like beach ball kinda plastic. The mask is flocked. The other one was Thundercats, 2 in one box. Lion-O & Cheetara, same as the Pony costume, both plastic.

The old fashioned ones that were more fabric-y were a little more breathable, I couldn't imagine walking around in a beachball AND those hot masks.

Once again, pics aren't of mine but this is like the one I got:









But it came in a box like this:









Cheetara









I'll try to get some good pictures & get them up tomorrow but it may all have to wait until after the big day.

I also scored a small tabletop Christmas tree that I'll paint black.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Starting to collect for next year's theme picked this up.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked this up for next year


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I need friends like that!!!! That is AMAZING!



Saki.Girl said:


> A friend of mine gave this chandelier to Me I am in love


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Wickedwench said:


> I need friends like that!!!! That is AMAZING!


Thank you ya I was very lucky and surprised


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Found this cute little 47" free standing cutout today...


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

While putting away Halloween, I came across a Susan Winget platter that I found a few weeks ago for $1.99. I have the mugs and candy bowl too. All found in thrift stores...









What I most enjoy about her pieces is the way she molds the piece to the design. I love finds that make me gasp when I spot them!


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

I was quite surprised to find this on CL for $20. The guy just wanted it gone out of his nearly empty garage. Apparently he is not a HOARDER like I am, LOL.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

HallowweenKat said:


> I was quite surprised to find this on CL for $20. The guy just wanted it gone out of his nearly empty garage. Apparently he is not a HOARDER like I am, LOL.
> 
> View attachment 395058
> View attachment 395066
> ...


wow great score and fantastic price


----------

